# Oblivion GOTY - SecuROM error



## shmee (Jul 18, 2009)

So I just bought the Oblivion GOTY edition, and when I try to install it I get the secuROM error "Conflict with Emulation Software detected".

Thing is, I've never installed any disc mounting or emulation software. All I have running are my wireless network program and Avira. I've never installed any of the Daemon device tools and I can't get this damn thing to recognize that I'm actually trying to run the disc.

Anyone know how to fix this so I can actually play the game I just bought?


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

hello and welcome to TSF
try to copy the game's content to your HDD and try the installation from there


----------



## shmee (Jul 18, 2009)

Did that and same result. Though I think I may have discovered something really, really bad. I was checking my drives and looking around the windows disk management tool, and noticed that my computer isn't recognizing any of my drives (I have my HDD partitioned into 3 drives and my DVD-R) to mount.

About a week ago I got a really nasty virus that I couldn't find a way to remove, so I had to completely reinstall windows, and I'm wondering now if it didn't screw with my partitions to where windows now isn't properly recognizing the partitions anymore...


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Hello shmee,

Can you try following these steps first?
Important steps to follow

What are your computer's specs?

CPU
RAM
Motherboard
Graphics card
HDD
Operating system
DVD drive
PSU (power supply unit)


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

did you reinstall windows without formatting?
that is a bad move if you did so!!!
don't ever install windows over a windows, that doesn't mean that the virus is gone
my advice to you is to Format your HDD and install a clean copy of windows


----------



## Cdx (Jan 23, 2009)

What kind of virus hit you? If you know.

I recommend doing some more scans, and if it doesn't fix the problem, then reformat your HDD and install a clean copy of windows, as RockmasteR suggests.

I recommend McAfee's Malware Bytes, it is a free scanner that is highly effective in destroying viruses.

Download it here:
McAfee Malware Bytes


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

I don't recommend using the free edition of Malwarebytes, at least not alone
cause the free edition doesn't have a real time scanning and Malwarebytes is more effective for spywares more than viruses and there are big difference between them
if you are looking for free antivirus the best choice is Avast 4.8 : www.avast.com
or if you need a payed Antivirus, the best choice is NOD32: http://www.eset.com/products/nod32.php


----------



## Cdx (Jan 23, 2009)

RockmasteR said:


> I don't recommend using the free edition of Malwarebytes, at least not alone
> cause the free edition doesn't have a real time scanning and Malwarebytes is more effective for spywares more than viruses and there are big difference between them
> if you are looking for free antivirus the best choice is Avast 4.8 : www.avast.com
> or if you need a payed Antivirus, the best choice is NOD32: http://www.eset.com/products/nod32.php


Oh of course, i use it as just an additional scanner.
I use NOD32 as my AV though.
=)


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I have these security settings fpr my computer. This what keeps my computer clean and has worked for 2 years.

Operating System: Windows 7 RC 64 bit
Anti Virus: NOD32 v4
Anti Spyware: Spybot Search and Destroy
Software Firewall: Windows 7 firewall
Hardware Firewall: Router 2wire 2701HG-G
Extra Settings: UAC


----------



## Cdx (Jan 23, 2009)

Mcninjaguy, what do you think is better for AntiSpyware,
Ad-aware or Spybot?
Ive used Ad-aware but not spybot i am thinking about downloading the trial.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

There is no trial for Spybot and I don't use Ad-aware. Spybot is free for everybody and is pretty good at catching everything.

Spybot


----------



## Cdx (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh, it's free. Very nice! I am downloading now to try it out, thank you!


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Nobody else post til Shmee posts again, please. This thread has not helped him yet.


----------



## shmee (Jul 18, 2009)

As it turns out, the virus I'd gotten a few weeks ago had corrupted my entire hard drive, so even though the partitions were still accessible, my windows was treating my computer as though it were all mounted virtual drives. So after a day of backing up all the data I had on my comp and completely wiping, repartitioning, and reformatting my hard drive, the discs are working now.

Thanks!


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

you're welcome, glad Formatting solved your problem :smile:
please mark this thread as solved under thread tools


----------

